# Looking for a Viszla or Weimaraner pup



## nanderson (Nov 16, 2008)

I am looking for a Viszla or Weimaraner pup for sale. I like both of these breeds and am looking for one of these pups to be a christmas present for my friend. If anyone knows someone who has any of these for sale it would be a great help. I can not afford anything over 500.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Does your friend like them? Does he hunt ??

Just asking because those are the two least likely breeds to turn out a good bird dog.

They are fine pets if thats what its for.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

My wife (then girlfriend) bought my weim for me 5 years ago from a guy who lived just north of Kildeer named Greg Monroe. I have been very happy with her, especially considering how little of training I have done. I pretty much just hunt her in the fall and exercise her the rest of the year and she is a good upland bird hunter. She doesn't range as far as an english pointer, but about 3 times the range of a hard charging lab. Just my $.02.

However, finding a quality hunting W or V will probably set you back more than $500.

Good luck!


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

I've got a viszla and she's been an awesome dog. Yes she's a couch potato but when she gets in the field she's awesome. She retrieves great, isn't gun shy, points perfectly, and doesn't roam to far. Yes she doesn't have the all day energy of my GSP but she's still a very good dog.

*You get out of a dog what you put into it.* If you train it properly at a young age you will get a good dog.


----------

